# 1955 Womans Varsity 10 Speed .. 27" Wheels ..



## GTs58 (Jan 11, 2016)

*Anyone ever see one of these?* 



http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...-10-speed-varisity-with-27-inch-rims-like-new

Cool 1955 schwinn womans 10 speed varisity with 27 inch rims like new.  


i have a 1955 schwinn varisity 10 speed womans bike in mint condition. all origenal parts has been garage kept and is for sale to the lucky person who responds first with the right amount of money. my # is 210 6858256 i live in san antonio. tx where the bike is and im looking for at least $400.00 a real steel. call or e-mail me .martinharman77@outlook.com thank you.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 11, 2016)

Don't see anything without pics. '55 10spd???


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 11, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> Don't see anything without pics. *'55 10spd*???




So he says. I love the silent treatment the sellers get now. I hear crickets every time I visit the classifieds.


----------



## how (Jan 11, 2016)

first year for Varsity was 1960
one thing he got right is its a real "steel" lol


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 11, 2016)

how said:


> first year for Varsity was 1960
> one thing he got right is its a real "steel" lol




I believe 1953 was the first year for the Varsity. Later discontinued and then the name was reused on the new 1960 8 speed road bike.


----------



## schwinnderella (Jan 11, 2016)

GTs58 said:


> I believe 1953 was the first year for the Varsity. Later discontinued and then the name was reused on the new 1960 8 speed road bike.




Correct , both the 53 and 60 used 26" wheels I believe.


----------



## Martinharman (Jan 11, 2016)

Check the numbers it says 1955.


----------



## island schwinn (Jan 11, 2016)

Pictures would be real nice.makes it easy to identify.


----------



## Schwinn499 (Jan 12, 2016)

55 dealer spec. ... still not a ten speed. Maybe recheck your numbers.


----------



## Schwinn499 (Jan 12, 2016)

'61 dealer spec. ... an 8 speed


----------



## Schwinn499 (Jan 12, 2016)

'62 dealer spec...still using 26 1 3/8s


----------



## Schwinn499 (Jan 12, 2016)

'63 dealer spec. ... finally becomes a 27" wheeled, 10 speed bike.


----------



## Martinharman (Jan 12, 2016)

*1955 Woman's schwinn ten speed varsity.*

Now I have pictures and Ser# u412123  of this beautiful bicycle and I lost my phone so my son's #2103002066 best to text live in San Antonio txt where bicycle is now.


----------



## Jeff54 (Jan 12, 2016)

Yeah, that's not a 55, but, potentially a  Radiant coppertone 1965, but you'll have to check the date codes for the year.. 

Here's 65's photos:


----------



## Martinharman (Jan 12, 2016)

Have pics and Ser #


----------



## Martinharman (Jan 12, 2016)

I have new post with pictures and Ser#.


----------



## Martinharman (Jan 12, 2016)

Have pics and ser#


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 12, 2016)

A clean bike but a common, 60s, lightweight girls bike ain't gonna pull four bills where I'm from. You'd probably be best to list this on CL for $125 and see if you get any takers local. V/r Shawn


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Jan 12, 2016)

The U can't be correct but the 1964 part probably is:

http://www.trfindley.com/flschwinn_1961_1970/1964dlr_Varsity_tourist_ladies.html 

Others are right even though it looks great in a great color it would be a $100 bike around here.


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 12, 2016)

Nice and clean old bike there.


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 12, 2016)

Very nice example! 1964, first year for the Sprint era 10 speeds. That's way to nice to part out but there is more than $150 worth of sellable parts on that beauty. Large cap bow pedals in excellent condition can bring well over 50 bucks. The bars, stem, brake levers and grips are shared with many of the middleweights so those can also bring some good money. Just the thumb screws on the shift levers are worth 20 bucks. If that rear derailleur is in near mint condition and has the rivets holding the Sprint tag on, I'll give you $40 for it. Really, that bike is to nice to part out, but the parts alone are worth more than the bike as a whole. Unless you can find a collector or museum that needs that in their fleet.


*This is a $150 bike around here. Super clean 1965 Men's Tourist Varsity.*


----------



## Schwinn499 (Jan 12, 2016)

Nice! '64 was a good year for Lightweights...


----------



## fattyre (Jan 13, 2016)

GTs58 said:


> *This is a $150 bike around here. Super clean 1965 Men's Tourist Varsity.*





I'd buy that for $150.  Is it yours?


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 13, 2016)

fattyre said:


> I'd buy that for $150.  Is it yours?





Yes, it's mine. The original owner was an Air Force pilot that past away and his kids pulled it out of the attic and passed it on to me.


----------

